
There *is* a pretty complete Emacs Bytecode Reference Manual [pdf] - rockybernstein
http://rocky.github.io/elisp-bytecode.pdf
======
rockybernstein
Editor here.. if you have comments, you can post them here. The source for the
PDF is [https://github.com/rocky/elisp-
bytecode](https://github.com/rocky/elisp-bytecode)

